# Lake loramie



## Tiny bass boat (Oct 9, 2017)

Hey guys I’m new to the forum. But I was planning on headed to lake loramie in a few weeks Bass fishing. Is it any good? Any good end to go to? What depths should I expect and how is the lay down on the edges?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've only fished out of my kayak around the campground island. Pretty shallow water for most of that area but have caught a few small bass in the channels and creeks. Did well fishing for panfish (bluegill & crappie) earlier this year off the rocks near the beach.

Link: Lake Loramie Map & Info


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its been many years since I bass fished there but get there a time or two every year for catfish. lake is fairly shallow most under 5 ft deep, loads of good bank cover everywhere and when we fished it it was a matter of covering ground getting to a good woody spot and cover every inch of it with plastics, we got a lot of 1-2.5 lbers and Ive seen enough 3-4 lbs to keep me interested on even the slow days. Youll need a quality trolling motor for most shallow water movement and it really is a nice lake, there are a few deredged out holes where its 7 fow and those hold saugeyes too, lake is an excellent bluegill and crappie and also channel cat lake, just have to find the fish.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Tiny bass boat said:


> Hey guys I’m new to the forum. But I was planning on headed to lake loramie in a few weeks Bass fishing. Is it any good? Any good end to go to? What depths should I expect and how is the lay down on the edges?


If you haven't yet, try posting your question in the Southwest Ohio fishing forum. You may get more or additional responses. Ohio DNR actually categorizes Lake Loramie, Grand Lake St. Marys, others into Southwest Region.


----------



## thebige22 (Oct 26, 2007)

I live about 10 minutes from the lake and what everyone already stated is true- pretty good panfish lake but I would say below average bass lake. Decent numbers of bass but not much size to them. Good thing there is alot of cover around the lake.


----------

